

Bloom filter locking - DanWaterworth
https://github.com/DanielWaterworth/Musings/blob/master/bloom_filter_locking.md

======
mayoff
So instead of locking one mutex to access a resource, you're locking N, so
you're N times more likely to have mutex contention. Better let N=1.

~~~
DanWaterworth
N can't be 1 because you can't fit the entire set of locks into memory, that's
stated in the problem specification.

The alternatives have a much higher locking overhead/contention rate than this
approach.

~~~
mayoff
Of course you can set N to 1. That's not the same as making the hash table
size equal to the number of resources.

~~~
DanWaterworth
Ok, I see what you mean.

